# Want ca18det info



## mixed_breed (Feb 17, 2008)

We'll I wanna know more about the ca18det. I have heard it's a good motor, but what are its down falls. I have one and made a mixed breed car. if you wanna know it's a subaru impreza sport wagon. (Daily driver)


----------

